# Is anyone else also like this?



## Ether's Bane (Nov 13, 2012)

I know that many of you would rather use your favourite Pokémon instead of the most useful/powerful/etc. However, I'm the opposite - I prefer using Pokémon which I don't necessarily like, but which are likely to net me a win (Ferrothorn, Volcarona, Gengar, etc.). Are any of you also like this?


----------



## Spoon (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not really sure. I don't use my absolute favorites, but I tend to use Pokémon that I at least like somewhat. (It helps that I like most 'mons.) But I also like to keep my team fairly balanced and easier to win with, too. For example, in White I had trouble properly using Whimsicott, one of my absolute favorite Pokémon, and boxed it because it she just kept getting KO'ed. Same thing with my Swoobat, actually. So I opted for a Hydreigon, which I was fairly neutral towards at the time, instead.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not always I use favorite Pokémon because they not all fit in the same team, but I tend to use something which looks at least acceptable in any of my teamslots.

But many competitively good Pokémon are terrible for in-game... And there's no fun in using the absolute strongest Pokémon each time, since you always end with the same team.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2012)

If I hate it, I won't use it. Simple as that.

however, there are very few pokemon I actually hate, and the ones that are on that list (like Mothim, for example) aren't good anyway.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2012)

The circles of "Pokemon I like" and "Pokemon that are strong" often overlap, for me.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 13, 2012)

I basically use whatever I like and works. Which may sound surprising from a competitive mind, but I still plan out my team ahead of time and occasionally adjust to pitfalls.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 13, 2012)

I make it a point to have a team with at least three or more pokemon I haven't used before.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm the type to stick with my favorites. It doesn't leave me with the strongest team, but I'm not into the competitive stuff.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 13, 2012)

If I really dislike them, I probably won't use them... I've never been much of a "competitive" player.

But if I use them a lot and they are useful and good, I often grow to like them, too.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 13, 2012)

Generally, I use Pokemon that I like. And I like them, because of how well they can fight. Example: The first time I played Platinum, I went for a Rhyperior. I had never used one before. When it came to the fight with Flint and Volkner at the Fight Area, I literally OHKOed _everything._
Also, I feel as if I must cover all/as many as possible types in my team.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll try to use pokemon I've never tried at first whenever I new game, but I'll eventually just use most of the pokemon I've used before sooner or later.


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 13, 2012)

If I dislike a Pokémon I will never use it. All Pokémon I use are ones that I am particularly fond of - some of them are very strong, like Arcanine, but some of them less so, like Pidgeot/Swanna for comparison between old & new - they both don't nearly match Arcanine's overall power (nearly 100 points difference in base stat total). 

Besides, I like most Pokémon, just some I find harder to use, which is another factor. As my sig suggests, I used Muk in Pokémon Red, he could always cause trouble with poison and the like and I preferred it to Weezing. Yet since Gen 3, Weezing has been given Levitate, whilst Muk still gets KOd by one Earthquake, the one negative point I found he had back in the day. Since then I have never used Muk in my team even though he was there in the originals - I have gone off him because Earthquake is now more common and I have had to come to accept that Weezing is just better.

I'd say I'm a bit of both, as I just said, I started to go off Muk when I realised he was not quite as strong as I imagined. But my old Venusaur is irreplaceable even though it is weak when compared to other starters because of personal opinions. Although I do _love_ my Serperior...


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

I tend to be drawn to favorites less and power more for random match up settings, anyways.

:|

...though I try to go for powerhouses I also 'like' the 'looks' of and stuff xD; But I haven't played for awhile really.

Cool thread by the way.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 20, 2012)

What I usually do is plan my team up ahead. I have used my three favourite pokemon (Zangoose, Gengar, Quagsire) very often, but I try to use Pokemon I like and have never used before.

And if i can only think of 5 pokemon I haven't used before, I'll end up using one of the three pokemon previously mentioned.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 21, 2012)

I find this is what Nuzlockes are really great for - they force you to use Pokemon you've never really thought about that much, and when it turns out one is especially great (in-game, not necessarily competitively), you end up loving it. 

Pokemon me and my housemates have fallen in love with through use in Nuzlockes: Golduck, Kingler, Medicham, Scolipede, Leavanny, Tropius.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually never use Pokemon I dislike, although they are not in abundance.  Most Pokemon I _do_ dislike are weak or have terrible movesets anyway.  And if I like a weak Pokemon, I'll just GTS until I find a level hundred version so it doesn't really matter how strong it really is stat-wise.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 21, 2012)

I use no Pokemon I dislike. Granted, at the moment I dislike no Pokemon, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 22, 2013)

Myself, I tend to use a combination of useful and unique to my team meaning I have never really used it for a prolonged period of time if at all. There is also some fondness mixed in there. 

Ex. I have never used a hoppip/Skiploom before so now I have a Skiploom in my SS team as my grass pokemon. Another unique member of my SS team is my slowpoke but he may not be permanent, I am pondering at one point training my Drowzee. Also a pokemon I have never actually used.


----------

